# How Often Do You Use Recreational Drugs?



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

*how often do you use?*​
daily196.21%weekly299.48%monthly5216.99%never/yearly.20667.32%


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

so read the title, and if you want say which ones, not including steroids and answer the poll!


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

have done them before but dont touch the stuff anymore


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

long time ago....

most things from powders to pills...

since getting married and having kids... nothing.... nada....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Never done any........ never will


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

once pon a time never now


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

DEFINE? i voted and then thought which ones??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

LMFAO..........but seriously i am about to light up my crack pipe now and dance with the fairies:blowme:


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

Every once in a blue moon


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

dont bother i spend all my dosh on roids,plus a lot of wasters take recreational drugs!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I must admit a few year ago I used to love a few lines when I was out in town, main reason was to stay out drinking tbh, a good line would make me feel sober after 6-7 pints 

Although most of the mates do it, Ive distanced myself from them a bit, for me its either one or the other (gear) - it seems that most who do both seem to suffer from heart attacks and sh1t so its time to be responsible.

Ill be honest, I used to like the way it made me feel, id be a lying if I said otherwise, never done anything else, except being spiked with E on hol in Tenerife in 99' - which was actually good.

But now my priorities lie elsewhere.


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

*never*


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

A refer now and then, but that's about it. Never touched anything else and never will.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

ussed to take alot of acid , ectos , coke,base , etc when i was younger avoid it like the plague now


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Never tried any of them, holds no interest for me.

Although if the secret to Con's big DL is crack, I could be tempted,


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Never.

I despise smack heads,and id reinstate capital punishment for dealers.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I have just give up smoking weed.

Part of the reason for joining a gym and getting myself fit.

Drugs are no good for you.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

I gave up drinking any alcohol, the downside I guess is a very small single paper joint once or twice a week so I can chill out, although tbh I'm not sure I really need it as I ran out recently and didnt have any for over a week and felt fine...so maybe I'll give it up entirely.

Its totally right what someone said about drugs being no good for you though.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

did use to partake but no more! had my blow out when I was about16-17 smoked a bit of weed and did some pills, wouldnt do any again though.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

used to smoke alot of solid, on my breaks when i was at school, lol......done coke once, tbh i'm not a fan....some of my mates drop pills very so often but i wouldnt touch them, ive seen what they have done to people i used to hang around with...fckd up, always getting done for assault and recently....murder....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I do the odd bit of charlie now and then, but laying off it for a while now


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Never touched any at all. Doesn't interest me.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I do the odd bit of charlie now and then, but laying off it for a while now


ditto that tbh

dont drink much really. but do smoke cannabis on weekends instead


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Gave up the weed as it made me lazy, and now I have a good job that I actually go to. Can't say no to chang though I'm afraid.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

well i duno pills are fun but dont do em much but if i want to lose weight which i dont very often at all just take a bit of fett no need 2 slave away with cardio just take a bit 4 a few days and the weight will drop and i mean totaly drop. i would just do some weight onit 2.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I took weed once a few months ago, must of been crap, all i got was a headache about 2 hrs later, i had drank 5 pints before i took a few pulls .......cud that effect the weed effects...but neway not gonna bother about **** or spliffs..I enjoy a beer or two or 3 maybe 4 maybe even 8 or 9 .but I am gonna steer clear of those pitfalls an addiction aint good for anyone....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Used to munch loads of pills, acid, smoke weed and drink countless bottles of brandy each month!! Funny I battled to pull decent chicks!!

Now I do a bit of charlie once in awhile and will normally always smoke a sjoint if I have been drinking and it's offered to me. I justify it by saying to myself... well you already poisoning your body so might aswell get high!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I have half a spliff with the Mrs each evening to take the edge off the day. It's the finest organic bud in the world and does me no harm 

Big difference between smoking organically grown cannabis and english "soap bar" which has been contaminated with anything the Amsterdam hell's angels decide to pad it out with, from plastic bags to fertiliser.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

megatron said:


> I have half a spliff with the Mrs each evening to take the edge off the day. It's the finest organic bud in the world and does me no harm
> 
> Big difference between smoking organically grown cannabis and english "soap bar" which has been contaminated with anything the Amsterdam hell's angels decide to pad it out with, from plastic bags to fertiliser.


Too true... comming from Africa and smoking only stuff grown in fields and then coming here there is a big difference. We have you regulary almost lawn grass quality and then you also get your hard core devilish grown weed... but nothing destroys your body more than this stuff sold in england!! I watched a mate smoke himself into a gutter here before he started listening to me and put that sh!t down.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i think there's a huge difference between NEVER and using recreational drugs once a year.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

it's impossible not to use a recreational drug in a year as in tests scientists did in netherlands found a certain percentage of smoking drugs in the air , cannabis , nicotene etc, so theyd be found here in tiny amount anyway,so its impossible to NEVER use a drug once a year, though it is possible to use a drug without intending to.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

matokane said:


> well i duno pills are fun but dont do em much but if i want to lose weight which i dont very often at all just take a bit of fett no need 2 slave away with cardio just take a bit 4 a few days and the weight will drop and i mean totaly drop. i would just do some weight onit 2.


Yer thats ok but why do you lose the weight?

You dont eat, eating hardly nothing for 4 days is not good mate.

Its better to eat and do cardio IMO


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Dont even drink let alone do any rec drugz!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> *Dont even drink* let alone do any rec drugz!


so whered all my tequila go man!!!????

dont blame gaffa he's a lite weight .....

hahahaha

x


----------



## fifibobo (Oct 29, 2007)

megatron said:


> I have half a spliff with the Mrs each evening to take the edge off the day. It's the finest organic bud in the world and does me no harm


Ditto to that. A WW man through & through!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Never have and never will take drugs. After seeing first hand what it can do (my brother) I can't get my hear around why people do it.

I personlly believe that if people can't chill out/relax with them then they need to readdress other things in their life first instead of using a short term fix.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

the odd pill once or twice a month for maybe 2 months.. then off em for a good 6-12 months.. depends what time of the year it is.. this time of the year is when all the good events are on.. difference with pills and any other drugs is the only addictive part of them is the feeling you get when your on it. i never crave them and could stop them for good tomorrow if i wanted to.. but im young and ill have a bit of fun over the next couple of years then cut them out when i start getting into my life seriously.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I drink very rarely. Never done rec drugs and never will. Doesn't appeal to me...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

fifibobo said:


> Ditto to that. A WW man through & through!


WW - that's a good kip right there. I reccommend anyone who has the means to try organicaly grown cannabis, wonderful stuff, like a glass of Chateaux reserve. The trouble is with cannabis in the UK that it's full of muck (even the weed/skunk these days) but people seem to be so effing retarded that as long as they are dizzy afterwards then they are happy to part with their cash for it, doesn't matter if they are smoking glue, plastic etc. Until the UK weed buyers wise up a bit - then the choise here is either don't smoke or smoke dirt.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Shadow said:


> Never have and never will take drugs. After seeing first hand what it can do (my brother) I can't get my hear around why people do it.
> 
> I personlly believe that if people can't chill out/relax with them then they need to readdress other things in their life first instead of using a short term fix.


That is quite a blinkered opinion to take, it's not as cut and dry as "drugs are bad". Have you ever relaxed with a pint? Have you ever relaxed from looking at a sunset? Both of those manipulate your brain chemistry via introduction of a foriegn chemical - both are essentially "taking drugs". Sure there are some drugs which build physical/mental dependancies and many for which the cost in terms of health far outweights any mental or emotional benefit, and this varies from person to person. Unfortunately most human beings lack self control to the point of not understading if they are taking too much X too regularly, they make excuses and justifications to themselves... It's all down hill from there. I enjoy smoking cannabis, but do I wake up in the morning and start smoking? No, because if I did my brain would rot and I would become lazy... Do other people? Yeah - because they either don't realise what's happening or don't care about it. Do I realise that I am affecting my body by smoking? Yes of course - but to put this in perspective, I smoke half to one spliff each day... I also live underneath the Heathrow flight path. One of those things gives me a relaxation benefit (a trade off) - the other does nothing apart from vastly increase my risk of cancer and lung disorders, in fact I think that polution is far more damaging to my health than smoking 1 a day. I have a resting heart rate of 50bpm and can happily run/cycle/cross train for 40 mins without breaking a sweat.

Everything in moderation, sensibly. The trouble is people can't control themselves.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

NEVER Touched a drug or tooken a pull of a ciggarette


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

I dont really do anything anymore unless its someone bday or a special occasion like a large number of us may go to a big dance event but i stick to alcohol now. Dont get me wrong, ive done my fair share in my time of the majority of drungs to a large extent


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I used to be quite a **** up, gave up smoking in March, drugs in May and then drink in July

Never felt better


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I used to do it LOADS, but have since seen the light.

Also to say that cannabis is OK is simply not true. I know many people whom have become paraniod, anti social reclusives by ONLY smoking dope.

I agree not everyone gets these type of symptoms, but most LONG term users display some effects


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

megatron said:


> That is quite a blinkered opinion to take, it's not as cut and dry as "drugs are bad". Have you ever relaxed with a pint? Have you ever relaxed from looking at a sunset? Both of those manipulate your brain chemistry via introduction of a foriegn chemical - both are essentially "taking drugs". Sure there are some drugs which build physical/mental dependancies and many for which the cost in terms of health far outweights any mental or emotional benefit, and this varies from person to person. Unfortunately most human beings lack self control to the point of not understading if they are taking too much X too regularly, they make excuses and justifications to themselves... It's all down hill from there. I enjoy smoking cannabis, but do I wake up in the morning and start smoking? No, because if I did my brain would rot and I would become lazy... Do other people? Yeah - because they either don't realise what's happening or don't care about it. Do I realise that I am affecting my body by smoking? Yes of course - but to put this in perspective, I smoke half to one spliff each day... I also live underneath the Heathrow flight path. One of those things gives me a relaxation benefit (a trade off) - the other does nothing apart from vastly increase my risk of cancer and lung disorders, in fact I think that polution is far more damaging to my health than smoking 1 a day. I have a resting heart rate of 50bpm and can happily run/cycle/cross train for 40 mins without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Everything in moderation, sensibly. The trouble is people can't control themselves.


It may appear to be a blinkered opinion but facts speak for themselves. Cannabis is addictive, Long term use can lead to paranoia, depression and family issues (mainly because of paranoia and mistrust).

you can't compare taking cannabis and looking at a sunset as forms of relaxation. One of them has no negative health benefits and the other is illegal and has well documented health issues.

I do agree about moderation being important but when people can only relax when using Cannabis they end up using it more and more often which then leads to all the other issues I mentioned previously.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I done some ketamin recently ( horse tranqs if any one didnt know ) jesus the next day in the gym I nearly killed my self, couldnt life jack so just did like 2 hours cardio, I used to abuse the stuff and every thing else, dope, coke, mdma, pills. I was in bad shape 80 **** a day all the drugs was pritty messy, but after doing K I relized that I am at a different stage of my life so its not for me any more and I will never touch them again.


----------



## inimstrebor (May 13, 2007)

Hi there all well i can safely say i`am part of the ectasy generation! Started taking drugs in 1992 and probly done something most weekends up until 2005.Then i grew up a bit and started to sort myself out. Now i go out about four times a year and get trashed and thats my little fix or escapizium.Quite a difficult thing to give it up when i have had so many memerable times off my face.The only things i have never done was crack and smack,i have tried most other things and to be quite honest enjoyed them.Well thats enough from me happy new year all!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

inimstrebor said:


> H...


I'd edit that post mate, not too bright.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

used 2 years ago but not any more!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

same as chris, not my bag! hell I havent even been absolutely smashed off booze in a long time either!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Before i started training I used to smoke close to an 1/8th a day.

Had a few binges on things; speed (3 months), ket, coke (a year.. too much £££!), acids.

The things I've learned are that;

1- Drugs **** you up.

2- Don't do a lot of them.

Fvcking costly lessons.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

NEVER for me, didnt feel the need to.

Plus i was always hammered instead, so didnt need any, lol. 

Geo


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Nah not really into them.

That said when i was in Miami last the gf was at me all the time how she had never tried any drug and wanted to just once.

So when a drug dealer approached us one night i said sure i will take a few x.

He didnt give us x rather it was an anti-pyschotic drug(i later googled it) i honestly didnt feel like taking any of it (the last thing i want to be in a large city at night is drugged up!) but she did and boy did she regret that she just totally zoned out in a non good way for hours and then felt awfull the next day. In fact she felt so bad she had an eptileptic siezure which she was not meant to get any more inside subway ending up with her smashing her head off the floor and me having to carry her half consious self back to the hotel in the blistering heat:cursing:

Smoked weed a few times, makes me hungry for sure, seems on the out side to be the perfect bb drug as its not toxic makes you hungry. But it does increase eostrogen and it costs a bomb.....a waste of time IMO.

That said if i do go out and its at a time of the year where i allow my self a couple of drinks i take 100mg eph an bottle of venom over drive and a couple of shots of vodka and i am buzzed off my head.....i ususally allow my self to do that once every 6-8 weeks:lol:


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Never


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I used to smoke weed almost everyday and done a few lines, then i thought **** that and got into bodybuilding


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

used to love going to raves etc, so got pilled up a lot, then grew up from that music scene an started goin out in town a lot, just having a few lines here and there, but drinking a LOT,

alos use to smoke **** loads of weed, now i dont touch anything and it makes me feel ill even thinking about what i used to do- even while i was training, i used to take pills fri nite, be awake all saturday just drinking, then do pills and coke sat nite, and not go to bed untill 4 or 5 sunday.

FCUK THAT never again.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

soooo many of my mates do it, and let me tell you from first hand info, weed can be bad alone.

i agree that a spliff a night is fine just to chill, no more harm than the thousands of people that have a few glasses of wine a night.

but i used to do bongs and jets from when i woke up, all through work, then go gym and train, then get more stoned! for 2 years, i still grew well due to the fact that every 20 quid spent on weed, another 10 was spent on food haha.

but i became very paranoid, if i heard a car pull up outside, id get nervous and look, or if a witheld number rang me id be paranoid over who it was etc..... glad to say once you quit, 2 months later you realise what a tit you were.

id like to have a spilff every now and then but wont do it, purley because im not taking the risk of smoking more and more and getting to my previous usage.


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Never done any........ never will


Ditto


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

OnePack said:


> i think there's a huge difference between NEVER and using recreational drugs once a year.


I agree with that statement.

I never have as I'm too scared :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Never done any........ never will


^^^

:thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Never drugs are for losers. :rockon:


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

What is good for you now adays! lol

I smoke weed daily, main reason is because I enjoy it. I am giving it up this sat as just can't afford it anymore.

Makes me chuckle people dismissing smokers as losers and wasters, not everyone that smokes are like that. I would rather smoke than go out and get p***ed every weekend as for me alcohol is a worse drug. Never heard of someone stonned starting fights and behaving like a tit in the town centre.

Class A's are a different story...I agree with what was said before, its all about the person using them, whether they abuse the drug or not.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> I agree with that statement.
> 
> *I never have as I'm too scared* :whistling: :whistling:


Snap, wouldnt mind the buzz or the "feeling" you get from some but just wouldnt want to risk reacting bad to it.


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

much prefer a good blow job off a babe who knows how!

if i cant get that i have had my downfalls.

never again!

so must aim lower in looks stats to get blowjob!! ha


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I used to smoke alot of Weed. Nothing else

Not anymore though.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

years ago but now am addicted to lifting!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Do all the pot smokers on here know it lowers your testosterone levels and raises oestrogen?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Do all the pot smokers on here know it lowers your testosterone levels and raises oestrogen?


Thats why i stopped. :thumbup1:


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

To what extent?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Never done any........ never will


Me niether mate. I see no point in recreational drugs what so ever.

I am very partial to a few beers though :beer:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Being that i have recently moved to london it was like being a kid in a candy store so i prob hit the charlie every 2-3 weeks maybe but never to a big extent just a few lines before i head out, however this has since stopped about 3-4 months ago as i wanted to fully concentrate on my training and that **** only gets in the way and more often than not !


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

does anyone find that their attitude towards rec drugs has changed whilst bodybuilding especially since they have been on gear.

when writing my research paper i found a lot of guys change their attitude towards rec drugs ..... many guys would never touch any type of drug but once they started using gear it opened up the flood gate for all sorts of rec drug use.......

other guys who had been big rec drug users started using gear and then totally distanced themselves from the rec drug scene

any thought ?????


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

not touched anything in 3 years,,,damm I being good these days


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> does anyone find that their attitude towards rec drugs has changed whilst bodybuilding especially since they have been on gear.
> 
> when writing my research paper i found a lot of guys change their attitude towards rec drugs ..... *many guys would never touch any type of drug but once they started using gear it opened up the flood gate for all sorts of rec drug use*.......
> 
> ...


I've seen a lot of lads get into training...get into AAS...then into recreationals. In fact, I followed a similar pattern to some extent. There are substances that seem to be linked to the whole bodybuilder, gangster, hardman whatever lifestyle such as charlie, GHB and various types of pain killer like valium or even opiates.

Then there are still substances that are frowned upon like crack, H, smack. 'They're for skinny smackheads' attitude.

A lot of pals train hard, take AAS and when they go out have a little this or that instead of touching alcohol. Which in my opinion is still a healthier approach. There's a lot of talk of a 'downward spiral', addiction etc etc. I know a lot of mates who for 10 years plus have followed the same AAS cycling and recreational use which seems, at least in terms of frequency of use and dose wise, quite sensible.

Many people accept that you can enjoy 4 pints every saturday night for 10 years without becoming addicted but fail to accept that many people can do 4 lines on a sat night for 10 years and equally, not become addicted.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i agreee with pauly and shaunmc....back in the old days,late 80's early 90's...and through.....i loved taking exctasy,poppers,was part of the thing those days,drinking,smoking pot,now all skunk,had the occasional sniff few lines here n there,have tryed piping the bones,took other pills to come down with etc,i was a very sociable rogue caught in a culture....but when i got into training and seriously...it brought my whole focus from a different angle...i knew what i was trying to achieve was a long term effort...it also helped me greatly focus to sort myself out cos i had kids...and couldnt be a kid like that anymore,even though i loved the buzz,non care attitude etc etc!!!!

i'm still quite involved with the underground dance scene as i dj and play out and on the radio...but i dont need it,i say,i've done it,been there,dont need it...i'm older,wiser and much more goal focussed...even when i studied,i totally stopped any behaviours that would be negative or interupt my grades,focus,determination!!!!

now,i can have a drink,few magners(guess bodybuilders have more body water and mass,so in theory,we wil have lower concentration in the blood) ...then thats it....alcohol is a diuretic(thats how i think now,lose precious water,dehydration)....i can smoke a spliff of weed or not...knocks the **** out of me now,then smoked it like ciggies,makes me sluggish,unfocussed,bit slow and not on the ball...so few tokes if i'm hyper!!!

i got mates that smoke it to calm em down off their temper(on and off their cycles)!

as for the other bits,done it...bodybuilding for me gave me my best addiction and i if you like,i take steroids for a main purpose of achievement,some may call it recreational,til i compete!!!!

still training is probably along with dj'ing my biggest addiction...more than anything i ever popped,or smoked etc....though i think steroids has a strong psychological element,you are trying to be healthy,well,i do tell myself...there are a lot of extremes in all types of hobbies,sports,jobs etc

these days i say no,dont drink much at all,dont smoke,blimey i'm a right sqaure but love it cos you could put me in any situation and i'm in control....and when i do have a drink or a toke,still in control...thanks bodybuilding!!!!

erm saying this i have lost it on occassion along with a temper,the sust,tests etc have helped a touch too


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I Like this thread, I think it is cool that people share there opinions and experiences on this topic.

I myself dont use rec drugs anymore. I am a recovering drug addict and finally realized almost 5 years ago that the only thing that drugs wanted with me was my life. I do not judge as people can do what they want. I have done them all from weed, herion, acid, mescaline, crack, uppers, downers,ecstacy, charlie, opiates, etc etc etc(and I am not proud of that but it was my path)

A previous poster talked of people getting into rec drugs thru bbldg. I started competing at 19 and really only smoked weed. Once I got into the bodybuilding community I noticed alot of people taking pills, and other drugs. I started taking the opiates, ecstacy and other drugs. I was pretty much hooked right away as I put full force into everything I do(drugs included). I would have found the drugs either way and am not saying that it was directly because I got into that community, that I became addicted.

It's funny how you have such a large number of people that are interested in enhancing their physique, only to counter progress with rec drugs. I was that guy... after 3 years of competing I stopped training, and then got further into my addiction. I didnt go into a gym for 5 years. Started back training when I got clean. My life is much bettter now without drugs. I like reality, and realize that the drugs were just creating a false sense of reality.... again, that is just me.... Thanks for reading if you took the time.. I dont often share that as most people are quick to judge, but i thought it was appropriate for this thread.

So in ending .... I am proof that rec drugs can really F*Ck your life up.... They stole alot of years from me.....


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

I too was into drugs big time for a number of years but got myself cleaned up now and dont touch anything anymore.

junior


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

never done any apart from Weed at school haha will never do that again dont think its worth it anymore not when you train as hard as you do for the body you have and then you go and sniff it all away on the weekend.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

The thing is though you stay clean put your life into bodybuilding and not really get anywhere apart from comments from people in pubs about being big an that.

you look around two years has gone past and although they arent in very good shape compared to you, alot of these people are having a pretty fcuking good time.

everyone has to make there own decisions but i like to enjoy myself a bit aswell


----------



## duracell99 (Oct 8, 2008)

none, wots the point of it all?


----------



## Coady (Oct 16, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Never done any........ never will


as above, not interested in stuff like that.


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

same here never done any, never will!! never even had a drag on a cig!!

dont judge tho as every single one of my mates takes some form of drug.


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

long time ago used to have the odd joint ..took speed 1once didnt sleep for 3 days ..but a did plenty of drinking..


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

never.. not even tried any lol!!


----------



## skydivekid (Sep 24, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> I've seen a lot of lads get into training...get into AAS...then into recreationals. In fact, I followed a similar pattern to some extent. There are substances that seem to be linked to the whole bodybuilder, gangster, hardman whatever lifestyle such as charlie, GHB and various types of pain killer like valium or even opiates.


On the flipside, id say recreational drug users are even more predisposed to start AAS, given that they are unfazed by experimentation.

People here who highlight 'NEVER' in regard to taking recreational drugs but then go on to say 'but I do get lashed at the weekend!', need to understand that they ARE taking recreational drugs given that alcohol is seriously addictive. Also that their drug of choice is potentailly a lot more damaging than most 'recreational drugs'.

In reply i know I will hear about smack heads, but again in my experience there is nothing as bad as a proper full blown alcoholic.

In my experience drugs like E and amphetamines, acid, etc etc have a short shelf life. You take them for a while but they burn you out pretty quick and before long you move on....do something else with your life.

To answer the OP's question, yes tons in the past, but very rarely nowadays as I just occupy my time with other things and because I find drug / alcohol hangovers more and more intollerable.

Same with AAS; i think you can get away with doing things in moderation, too much will defo **** you up.

Having said that there are a couple of drugs out there that I really dont think should be consumed in any quantity; crack and crystal meth.

If youve never tried any and are going to, have an E, dont smoke weed youll just be dissapointed!


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

Never have... probably never will


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Not often.. if so its normally only low class stuff. Not a great fan tbh :\


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Con said:


> LMFAO..........but seriously i am about to light up my crack pipe now and dance with the fairies:blowme:


hahaha that actually made me almost spit out my shake PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd say if you've never had sex on a pill with a good lick of base.....you haven't lived.

****ing for 9 hours like a dirty bastad is something I'll never regret.


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'd say if you've never had sex on a pill with a good lick of base.....you haven't lived.
> 
> ****ing for 9 hours like a dirty bastad is something I'll never regret.


...gets on knees and worships you...

i bet you filmed it and stuck it on youporn, filthbag!

ive done weed, lots of pills, lsd, charlie..clubbed a lot so it was part of the package really.

Done less and less over the years and now ive quit for good after a few bad times earlier this year. Probably smoke the odd j every now and again cause theres nothing better than laughing till you cry with mates while stuffing your face with pizza during a bout of the munchies.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

duracell99 said:


> none, wots the point of it all?


Its fun. Its an experience. The media's perception of 'drugs' is the same with AAS etc. Dont abuse it and you can have some good memories. Abuse it and you ll be holding hands with the Devil.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

I used to have a gram or two of coke every other month or so, mainly just to be able to stay out and not take the knock but its all in the past now. Much rather spend the cash on aas!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I usually get about a 1/4 of primo outdoor skunk a year, and that's it.

The fear of health implications of smoking far outweigh the pleasures of it for me, so it remains a rare treat for me nowadays.


----------



## skydivekid (Sep 24, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'd say if you've never had sex on a pill with a good lick of base.....you haven't lived.
> 
> ****ing for 9 hours like a dirty bastad is something I'll never regret.


Hahahahhaahah...yeah man my brothers are out there!!!!

You wanna loose weight? I tell you how to loose weight buddy; eat this rock of BASE.....when youve finished your seedy 14 hour masturbatin session, come back and tell me how much weight you lost!!!

..oh, and get yaself some blister cream!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ill do some rec drugs maybe every 2-3 months. i usually go to amsterdam once a year .


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> does anyone find that their attitude towards rec drugs has changed whilst bodybuilding especially since they have been on gear.
> 
> when writing my research paper i found a lot of guys change their attitude towards rec drugs ..... many guys would never touch any type of drug but once they started using gear it opened up the flood gate for all sorts of rec drug use.......
> 
> ...


I used to do alot of drugs when i was younger and not into training. Ive noticed over the past 2 years the more seriouse i have become the less my rec drug use has become.

to the point i think ive done charlie 2-3 times this year and maybe had a dozen joints at most nothing else. compare this to 2-3 years ago when i was doing a bit of sniff every other weekend and getting stoned the other weekend with the odd pill thrown in there its a big difference.

Now i have decided i want to compete i am only drinking every 2-3 weeks and no rec drugs at all. proberly will have some at new year.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Usually every friday and saturday. Sometimes in the week aswell


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Every Friday.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

i used to do just about any drug i could get my hands on.

These days i tend to make canna cookies and freeze em for slow eating, a lot healthier.

Im also partial to an occasional spurt on the various research chemicals, once im sure that they are healthy to do, notably the phenylethylamines.

Oh, and when my head really needs a kick, some salvia, legal high, strongest drug i ever done.

Does make me laff that some idiots on these forums say, yo cant lift weights and take cannabis, cause the estrogen will stop ur muscles from growing, acording to the people on thse forums, im growing at an astounding rate, and i take cannabis almost every single day.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

recreational drugs are no longer recreational

Way of life these days LMFAO


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

never use them, get all my kicks from beer and kebab...............


----------



## Gimli1436114691 (Mar 23, 2010)

never anymore dabaled a bit when i was younger but past it now plus when everybody is out on a friday and saturday night im working so dont really get the oppertunity even if i wanted to


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

daily im doing my best to change though


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

weed most nights, LSD probably twice a week or so. then stuff like mephedrone probs 3 or 4 nights a week....

live life, love life!


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

been and done that, not oing to again don't even like taking nuroifen


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dont take drugs, just get smashed on the ale every weekend


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

whats alcohol apart from the most recreational drug there is?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

not for at least 10yrs then it was only occasionally now i can get tested anyday at work just not worth it and it dont bother me rather just get ****ed


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

Alot of people are saying they don't take drugs. Don't forget roids are a recreational drug. Not unless you have a testosterone level problem. I take drugs its called tren, clen, sust, anadrol, clomid, deca. Don't get me wrong not all at the same time though. But I wouldn't pass it up like I pass on grass, beer,and all that other ****.


----------



## BoxE (Feb 15, 2010)

Smoke weed every day!


----------



## Churchill (Mar 17, 2010)

Haven't lately but powder 2 - 3x a year. :thumb:

:beer:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not anymore! I used to love being off my tits clubbing. but when youve got kids its hard work the next day when your on a come down and you got to look after & entertain them! I cant look after myself the next day.... I normally unplug the phone, shut the curtains and hide from the rest of the world.

Also if I take the sh!t on a saturday night, I cant eat until monday..

I suppose im now content with buzzing off life!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I.been juicing for last 3months, got sucked back .into a life of cocaine and mkat 3weeks ago ish spending a good grand in that time an lost all wot ive gained! Joke!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

By the way i used to be bad on it and been getting them.im middle of day an stuff with no reason, stupid!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

not in a long time So I say never


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

I know a whole load of guys around my area/town who use BASE (purest form of phet) to cut up with


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> By the way i used to be bad on it and been getting them.im middle of day an stuff with no reason, stupid!


wee u from? MKAT??? really popular round her with the low lifes!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Grew out of it thank fcok....seen a few friends and a cousin/best friend mangled beyond repair with them. Turned his head into poo with those chinese designer drugs 2 years ago and topped himself in a psychiatric hospital at age 39 leaving 4 very confused kiddies behind. I love him and miss him,but hate him for it too.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

sawyer1:3347653 said:


> wee u from? MKAT??? really popular round her with the low lifes!


Im.living in your shed


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im.living in your shed


rack us a line! al see u in 5!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> I.been juicing for last 3months, got sucked back .into a life of cocaine and mkat 3weeks ago ish spending a good grand in that time an lost all wot ive gained! Joke!


i dont get how pople loose gians that easy i havent trained for bb routine or strenght just the bag in what 4 or 5 months now and have done the worst coke binges ever in the last months getting close to using nearly every night after work and i look the same weigh the same


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im.living in your shed





sawyer1 said:


> rack us a line! al see u in 5!


I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> i dont get how pople loose gians that easy i havent trained for bb routine or strenght just the bag in what 4 or 5 months now and have done the worst coke binges ever in the last months getting close to using nearly every night after work and i look the same weigh the same


yeah but you have super pikey genes!!!! you can smash a town of us down with a stolen swan supper in you pmsl


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I'm in :thumb:


tenner each! lets get 5 grams!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Weed is a super drug, would never smoke anything but a powerful green laced cookie on my cheat day is wonderful.

Out for a monsterous walk up the mountain and back home to eat my weight in Snack A Jacks.

My plans for tomorrow!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope.. Like a p1ss up every now and then but that's about it.

Don't judge, I know a lot of people do rec drugs... Just personally can't see the point.. Load of money for a feeling that lasts a few hours?! Get enough of that with the gf, load of money for the odd feeling :lol:

Even before I'd ever touched them, I was never against sterioids.. People that use them tend to educate them selves as far as possible before touching them, how many do that before sniffing a load of charlie!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

ditz said:


> Nope.. Like a p1ss up every now and then but that's about it.
> 
> Don't judge, I know a lot of people do rec drugs... Just personally can't see the point.. Load of money for a feeling that lasts a few hours?! Get enough of that with the gf, load of money for the odd feeling :lol:
> 
> Even before I'd ever touched them, I was never against sterioids.. People that use them tend to educate them selves as far as possible before touching them, how many do that before sniffing a load of charlie!


I know what you mean, I just think there everyone has their own line that they wont cross.

Ive used coke mkat etc but for some fcuked up reason I would never consider pills or injecting a reccie drug.

Now and again I will make some edibles with a bit of green but that does me absolutely no harm.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Used to smoke weed daily, now it's rare I'm high

Used to take class A's every weekend(near enough), now it's a festival thing


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

totally no way absolutely not

dont get how adults can be at crap like that


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I like to shovel down coke all weekend, every weekend. Other than that I rarely touch the stuff


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> I like to shovel down coke all weekend, every weekend. Other than that I rarely touch the stuff


 mg: :no: im tellin......


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> I like to shovel down coke all weekend, every weekend. Other than that I rarely touch the stuff


With a shovel Your the man lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> mg: :no: im tellin......


You would rat me out too! 

Life without cocaine is like a badger feels without a skateboard. It can exist but doesn't have much of a laugh.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> You would rat me out too!
> 
> Life without cocaine is like a badger feels without a skateboard. It can exist but doesn't have much of a laugh.


ha ha yeh but at leaast its alive


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> ha ha yeh but at leaast its alive


Indeed but it could get run over any day. Probably more likely to get run over than me in fact! To be honest Ive been trying to cut down my reccie intake big time but had a few serious blips recently. Its pure boredom and nothing else that makes me do it!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Phenix said:


> With a shovel Your the man lol


Yeah, only cos my mate borrowed my forklift truck and never gave it back

Fu.cker


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Bit of weed every so often never hurt anyone


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

most nights i go out, but defo at every DJ night i go to...would be lying if i didnt say drugs have improved my nights out considerably...although powders are getting worse


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I go through phases of smoking weed every day for a couple months then go off for a couple months.

A few blues (diazepam) with a couple beer during the week with the boys and maybe a couple pints at the weekend with the misses

Ketamine, acid whenever i can get it

Coke if i'm offered a line or two on the beer

Hate pills


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

EOD 

or not


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Which of you junkie fcukers voted every day? lol

Guessing just weed, any crack/smack heads out there?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I love a wet lady crack.

#

Does that count?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Yeah, only cos my mate borrowed my forklift truck and never gave it back
> 
> Fu.cker


 When I think of the IB

I think of a good "healthy line"

Sorry bud


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

****IN LOVE DRUGS

thats why Im a recovering addict and now just smoke a bit of weed and stay well away from everythin else


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Never. Am I am so fcukin proud to say that at last


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Never for me also, i used to smoke weed. Not that much though, bout an ounce a week at most during uni. Never interested me to try anything else. And got ****ed off with being monged 24/7. Also the weed made me 12st wet through! Don't miss it.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm saying nothing. :whistling:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Occasionally on nights out, Not proud but would be lieing if I said it never improved the night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

I wouldnt use them. If I want a good time i'll get smashed.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

No no no drugs r bad mmm kay!!!!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Never, have tried weed before and it wasnt that exciting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

monthly....nothing mad these days, couple mates up for a few beers and good few lines


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Iv done Quite a lot

2cb

2ci

2cc

2c-t-7

Amt

6apb

4-fma

Bzp

Ayahuasca

Dmt

Opiates

Cocaine

Amphetamine

Crack

Benzos

Salvia

Mushrooms

Mescaline

LSD

25i-nbome

25c-nbome.....

I'm gunna stop here cuz the list is way too extensive! :/


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Iv done Quite a lot
> 
> 2cb
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I feel like a saint now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

never done never will


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Iv done Quite a lot
> 
> 2cb
> 
> ...


Where the fcuk did you do Ayahuasca?


----------



## crazyturk (Jul 29, 2012)

i smoke cannabis everyday and snort a few lines of speed once in a while. alcohol is the worse drug bar none ban it !


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

crazyturk said:


> i smoke cannabis everyday and snort a few lines of speed once in a while. *alcohol is the worse drug bar none ban it* !


You must be high... silly stoner


----------



## mrxyz (Jul 31, 2012)

awesome thread.. done a bit when i was young... not anymore


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Iv done Quite a lot
> 
> 2cb
> 
> ...


meh high on life mofo's!! ... adrenaline from pumping Iron makes me feel good enough .......although done a fair bit of that Saliva stuff


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Problem with drugs is they quickly change whats important in your life.

They did for me anyway, i had the most amazing time the first time i tried mdma at a party, it was ****ing beatifull! Quickly became a weekly thing then before i knew it i was experimenting with loads of drugs. To be honest i was having the time of my ****ing life up untill i tripped the fook out after a cocktail of drugs one weekend. I developed anxiety and ocd after that one experience which has messed my life up considerably, it is also what landed me in the gym afterwards tho (to counter anxiety)......

I have taken, mdma, weed, ketamine, speed, cocaine, mepthedrone, 2cp...

Infact the night i tripped out i had taken pretty much all of them in the space of two days :/

I watched the entire world as i know it vanish before my eyes, i got sucked into the floor and then found myself in a game show where everyone in the room was holding microphones in my direction. Time kept stopping and starting as if i had bernards watch. It was ****ing terrifying.... Known as a "K hole" i believe.

Needless to say it ****ed me over for ages afterwards, i had so many questions about the so called "solid reality" we live in.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't take drugs, not reccy anyway...


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

DigBick said:


> You must be high... silly stoner


nah it is.. in terms of effects, memory, physical damage its the worse.

as for me i used to smoke weed every day and go on mdma,mcat,coke,ket w/e binges firday - mon morning. gym saved me


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I've put never as i don't do what i would class as recreational drugs, i do however drink a little alcohol now and then but don't think that's what you were asking.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would like to lie and say my dedication is too training...however my missus likes the weed, so I endulge once in a while. But nothing like my younger days where drugs and booze was my food and water


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

cas said:


> I don't take drugs, not reccy anyway...


what drugs do you take then


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> nah it is.. in terms of effects, memory, physical damage its the worse.
> 
> as for me i used to smoke weed every day and go on mdma,mcat,coke,ket w/e binges firday - mon morning. gym saved me


No it's not, crystal meth is the most harmful to the individual(physically) alcohol is the most harmful to the community


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Where the fcuk did you do Ayahuasca?


Did ayahuasca at home.... Well huddled over the **** house for the first 2 hours lol....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> what drugs do you take then


Aas, alcohol, ****...nothing that gives me a high so to speak...


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Did ayahuasca at home.... Well huddled over the **** house for the first 2 hours lol....


Was it really ayahuasca? Its not usually something your local dealer has is it?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Rather take gear than drugs bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Couple of times a month I'll have a sniff, don't pay for it though! It compliments alcohol nicely lol. I do like mind altering substances and would try pretty much anything apart from the 'dangerous' ones


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Magic mushrooms are a good one. I was once chatting my friend on facebook when on them. Went for a **** then came back to the room and couldnt work out where Barry had gone. Think I rang him to see why he had left abruptly!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Haven't touched alcohol in a while, never whilst on cycle. Just don't see the point. Forcing yourself to interact sober with others at a social event builds a stronger character anyway... shouldn't need alcohol to 'open up'.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Not touched much for years and years, tried some mcat the other month to see what the fuss was about, heard it was a dirty drug? enjoyed it and slept like a baby coming down so all in all a good expirience

Used to like acid and mushrooms as a kid, had the best few weeks of my life eating mushrooms morning, noon and night

Fair to say some of the best times of my life were spent on mind altering class A's and i have no regrets in that field,


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Never have, never will. Totally understand why others do, just not for me. This thread's been an eye opener, thought I knew most of what was out there but....wow :blink:


----------



## Boxingbuzz (Jul 9, 2012)

smoke weed quite a bit, mandy and E's at parties but thats about it (for now :lol: )


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

All the media properganda and "information" about drugs is counter productive. Yes the risks are very real, but not half as big as what people make out. Once i tried them for myself it just made everything i'd heard about them seem laughable, i lost faith in my peers and stopped trusting them on other topics aswell.

I dont use anymore but i still feel quite strongly about educating people on the facts instead of filling them with fear and greatly over exagerating the risks.

I hate it when people who have not used get on their high horse and talk **** about drugs. If you aint tried them, you aint got a clue about them, **** what you heard or read about.

I still feel like drugs taught me somthing that cant be forgoten, i just cant put my finger on what it is. Especially hallucinogens, they are truely amazing and make you question everything about life and the nature of reality, not for the weak minded or faint hearted haha 

Im a bit ****ed now so ignore this if it makes little sense!


----------



## hcet (Jul 21, 2012)

Use pure amphetamine sulfate while cutting.

Too old to rave now. Its actually a very useful tool.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> All the media properganda and "information" about drugs is counter productive. Yes the risks are very real, but not half as big as what people make out. Once i tried them for myself it just made everything i'd heard about them seem laughable, i lost faith in my peers and stopped trusting them on other topics aswell.
> 
> I dont use anymore but i still feel quite strongly about educating people on the facts instead of filling them with fear and greatly over exagerating the risks.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. Reps from Dutch coming your way


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I agree with all of this. Reps from Dutch coming your way


Thanks dude

Great minds think alike :thumb:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

its called extacy for a reason


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeh It was real ayahuasca. I made it, let's be honest tho, 2c-t-7, amt, 2c-I aren't from ya local dealer either... (unfortunately!)


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Yeh It was real ayahuasca. *I made it*, let's be honest tho, 2c-t-7, amt, 2c-I aren't from ya local dealer either... (unfortunately!)


Thats interesting, care to elucidate?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very rarely if we aren't counting steroids/alcohol

Festivals, or if I go out in Manc with one certain group of mates which I very rarely do anymore seeing as I live in Wales

I don't particularly like any drugs anymore, except Mcat.. Coke isn't a nice feeling at all and MDMA sends me on psychotic hallucination-filled episodes, tried ket at a party recently it felt nice from what I remember but after 2 keys I don't remember anything, doubt I'll touch that **** again

In fact I lie, I very recently started smoking weed again when I have a drink and having the occasional space cake but apart from that FESTIVALS ONLY


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe 3 or 4 times a year now and I'll have a blow out on pills/mdma or a sniff of the good stuff


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Thats interesting, care to elucidate?


Mimosa hostillis and chacruna probably spelt wrong tho!


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm on cycle, going out for a mates birthday in a couple of weeks and I feel bad enough I'll be drinking, I really hope I don't go on the sniff after I've had a few, if none of you see me about, I'm either sitting in a hospital somewhere dribbling or I'm in the ground. Good times!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

if you have never experienced the pure euphoria of coming up on MDMA you have not lived


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ASOC5 said:


> if you have never experienced the pure euphoria of coming up on MDMA you have not lived


Must admit I do miss the first line of Mkat.

Nowadays I have the odd joint but avoid any other drugs.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> if you have never experienced the pure euphoria of coming up on MDMA you have not lived


Just stop it. I'm getting cravings for a bag of MDMA and a couple bags of ket now, lol.

Some beers and the above would be great, wont happen though so I'll stick to the memories, lol.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Must admit I do miss the first line of Mkat.


horrid stuff


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Just stop it. I'm getting cravings for a bag of MDMA and a couple bags of ket now, lol.
> 
> Some beers and the above would be great, wont happen though so I'll stick to the memories, lol.


That first really really good pill i ever had is one of my fondest memories


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> That first really really good pill i ever had is one of my fondest memories


If you still do them, keep your eyes open for pills costing between 8-10 quid. My mate which I used to get battered with came across them up in Leeds and I've heard of them being around Notts as well.

He said they reminded him of the pills we took 10-15 years ago, not like the sh1t around now.

He had one and was gone for the night, he said it was great.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> That first really really good pill i ever had is one of my fondest memories


X2


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> if you have never experienced the pure euphoria of coming up on MDMA you have not lived


The first time was unbelievable, I was at global gathering, 1000's of other people "on a level", the music dropped and it was hands down the best feeling I've ever had. I try so hard to explain to people how it feels like when everything you hear, see and touch just becomes "amazing", but you just can't describe it.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Not my proper cup of tea but I remember this at Fantazia what must be close to 20 years ago 50,000kw sound system






Devastating


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not often....i aint got time fa dat


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

L11 said:


> The first time was unbelievable, I was at global gathering, 1000's of other people "on a level", the music dropped and it was hands down the best feeling I've ever had. I try so hard to explain to people how it feels like when everything you hear, see and touch just becomes "amazing", but you just can't describe it.


Same, its one of those experiences you just have to have to understand. its like the happiest moment you will ever have......followed by the feeling of youl never ever be happy ever again for a few days haa


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Used to smoke weed every day for about 5 years, did pills/MDMA and coke on a few occasions but haven't done anything including smoking or drinking for about 3 years, no reason, I just slowly just lost interest in all of them.

I tell you though, and *this is weird as F#CK*

About 1 month after I stopped smoking weed (after 5 years straight most days) I had this crazy *CRAZY* ****ing dream, I was just walking down a normal urban road with houses on it, and went through some bushes and a big gate onto a field, the field was popper green/yellow and glowing with a haze and hot/ sunny and was on a beautiful hilly/up/down landscape with a fence around it is all I can describe, wasn't just flat land.

I walked through it and it felt like I was with someone but no one was there visually, and half way through the field was a plant of weed and I picked up a bud and it looked amazing and was glowing with loads of crystals, but I looked at it for a while and it felt like I was telling myself in my dream like "wtf are you doing take it" (felt like an out of body experience) but in my dream I just put it back down and carried on walking and I had this feeling like "arr no go back and get it what are you doing" like I had no control over myself. I got to the other end of the feild and then I woke up and realized it was a dream and no **** just felt weird as hell and relieved just felt amazing.

I still remember that and every little detail of that dream to this day, I could draw a picture of the field and everything or 'watch' it in my mind, was weird as hell. I'm super anti religion and all that bollocks but that is some weird ****ed up sh!t, It was like I was subconsciously letting go of something that's been in my life for years, because I didn't really make a deal out of it like I said just gradually lost interest and stopped for no reason. It still baffles me know, its some superstitious stuff.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tonight/this morning **** better make my way home to bed


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Many years ago now and again. Not touched them for about 8-9 years.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Today. It will be diet. Mostly


----------

